# Railway Sleeper Bed



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

The back of the garden has some small trees. The previous owners planted lots of stuff as well and used chopped up tree trunks for a border. I plan to tidy up the area as it's a pain to clear the growth every year.



http://imgur.com/ZjZSGif


I was thinking of some railway sleepers in an L or U shaped configuration. I could then place some landscape fabric down and fill with cotswold chippings or similar.

Do I need to embed the sleepers? Or do they need securing to the ground?
What do I do about the side next to the garden shed? Leave empty for airflow? How much gap is needed?


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

I have no pictures as I'm at work, but I recently built an L-shaped bed from sleepers. I did not embed them, the weight of the soil and plants ensure its isn't going anywhere. This is only 200mm high in my case. I also have a 700mm high retaining wall, which is embedded and securely fastened to itself. 

You can do as you wish at the side of the shed, there is nothing to worry about. A small gap to stop shed roof runoff falling on the sleeper might help its longevity slightly but it isn't necessary.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Depending on the finished height and depth of whatever you use to fill the bed with might cause the sleepers to move.

You might consider using steel fencing pins to secure the sleepers. Drill the sleeper. Cut the "U" off the end of the pin and bang them in.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Love working with sleepers. Think there's something about the history and solidness about them.

They aren't cheap tho at about £30 depending on grade A, B etc. The type of wood varies too, and in weight. I've bought some 'light' ones and then had some I Cldnt lift! And they're a nightmare to cut. Wife wldnt let me near a chain saw so had to buy a black and decker electric saw!

I've a dozen in the garden I've laid both on their side and flat and not secured them. Just dug a couple of inches out and put them in.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I like sleepers as much as the next man (use a chain saw to cut them or a big old fashioned cross cut saw), but it may pay to look at pressure treated wooden timber beams, you can buy them and they are usually a bit smaller than sleepers and so easier to work with.

Recently finished the first raised bed and composter for the strife. Dreading the other two though.


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

An alternative idea for you, requires a little digging in right enough but the fella doing my garden really fancied trying the idea out so I let him have a go - pleased with the result!



http://imgur.com/v9uwd1b


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks all.

I've made a mock-up of what I'm looking at making:










The original idea was to build a raised bed, line with landscaping fabric, and fill with cotswold chippings or similar. I had a look around and thought of a smaller area at the front for small flowers to brighten up the garden.

Here's a real life example:










I've also come across Woodblocx, which although is expensive, looks a lot simpler to put together:












Andy from Sandy said:


> Depending on the finished height and depth of whatever you use to fill the bed with might cause the sleepers to move.


It probably isn't going to be more than 500mm high but I did plan on filling it with stone chippings for a "clean" look.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

I've built many sleeper walls as part of my work, what you are showing i can see no problems with movement as the weight of the timber will keep the in place as long as you build them on the flat like bricks. One piece of advice i always use Timberlok https://www.screwfix.com/p/fastenmaster-timberlok-self-countersunk-screws-black-6-3-x-200mm-50-pack/96544 screws as they will sink into the sleeper.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

bigbrother said:


> I've built many sleeper walls as part of my work, what you are showing i can see no problems with movement as the weight of the timber will keep the in place as long as you build them on the flat like bricks.


Thanks. What should I use underneath the sleepers? Build on bare soil? On a layer of gravel? Should I use anything to reduce the inevitable rot?



bigbrother said:


> One piece of advice i always use Timberlok


I fell in love with Timberlok when I used them for my raised beds.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

bigbrother said:


> I've built many sleeper walls as part of my work, what you are showing i can see no problems with movement as the weight of the timber will keep the in place as long as you build them on the flat like bricks. One piece of advice i always use Timberlok https://www.screwfix.com/p/fastenmaster-timberlok-self-countersunk-screws-black-6-3-x-200mm-50-pack/96544 screws as they will sink into the sleeper.


On the one hand you state the sleepers won't need anything to keep them in place and then you advise to use timberlok screws. So which is it?


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

stealthwolf said:


> Thanks. What should I use underneath the sleepers? Build on bare soil? On a layer of gravel? Should I use anything to reduce the inevitable rot?


Normally when i build a sleeper wall i back fill with gravel but in this case it would be near impossible, i have attached thick pvc sheeting to raised beds, create a trench about 3" deep the size of your bed put a spit of dry mix at the end of each sleeper and level your sleeper, once you have the first row LEVEL fill the trench with pea gravel, spend time getting the first row level.



Andy from Sandy said:


> On the one hand you state the sleepers won't need anything to keep them in place and then you advise to use timberlok screws. So which is it?


What i meant Andy was that the whole structure won't move but the sleepers will need attaching to each other sorry for the confusion


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> On the one hand you state the sleepers won't need anything to keep them in place and then you advise to use timberlok screws. So which is it?


I think he meant you don't need to affix sleepers to the soil. Still need screws to attach the sleepers to one another. The combined weight of the build is heavy enough to stop movement.


----------

